# Evening Classes for Men



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

*WICOE (Women In Charge Of Everything)

 Is proud to announce the opening of its 
EVENING CLASSES FOR MEN!
OPEN TO MEN ONLY
ALL ARE WELCOME*
Note: due to the complexity and level of difficulty, each course will accept a maximum of eight participants

The course covers two days, and topics covered in this course include:

DAY ONE

HOW TO FILL ICE CUBE TRAYS
Step by step guide with slide presentation

TOILET ROLLS- DO THEY GROW ON THE HOLDERS?
Roundtable discussion

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN LAUNDRY BASKET & FLOOR
Practising with hamper (Pictures and graphics)

DISHES & SILVERWARE; 
DO THEY LEVITATE/FLY TO KITCHEN SINK 
OR DISHWASHER BY THEMSELVES?
Debate among a panel of experts.

REMOTE CONTROL 
Losing the remote control - Help line and support groups

LEARNING HOW TO FIND THINGS
Starting with looking in the right place
Instead of turning the house upside down while screaming - 
Open forum

DAY TWO

EMPTY MILK CARTONS; 
DO THEY BELONG IN THE FRIDGE OR THE BIN?
Group discussion and role play

HEALTH WATCH; 
BRINGING HER FLOWERS IS NOT HARMFUL TO YOUR HEALTH 
PowerPoint presentation

REAL MEN ASK FOR DIRECTIONS WHEN LOST
Real life testimonial from the one man who did

IS IT GENETICALLY IMPOSSIBLE TO SIT QUIETLY 
AS SHE PARALLEL PARKS? 
Driving simulation

LIVING WITH ADULTS; 
BASIC DIFFERENCES BETWEEN
YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR PARTNER
Online class and role playing

HOW TO BE THE IDEAL SHOPPING COMPANION 
Relaxation exercises, meditation and breathing techniques

REMEMBERING IMPORTANT DATES
& CALLING WHEN YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE
Bring your calendar or PDA to class

GETTING OVER IT; 
LEARNING HOW TO LIVE WITH BEING WRONG ALL THE TIME 
Individual counsellors available


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Although hubby says more of them apply to me than him!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: thud



ooops sorry just laughed my head off!

Greenie


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Brilliant and most apply to me and my Mrs especially the shopping bit. She won't take me with her  . says I stress her out pushing her towards the checkout all the time. I do 'power shopping' she doesn't. She doesn't put the toilet roll on though.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

kc10, how have you managed to pull the 'getting out of shopping' trick? We go shopping, I behave true to form & all I get is a 'I hate shopping with you'. Well if she hates shopping with me, why drag me along? :? Oh, I've remembered - it's because I know exactly where the car is parked (not just the county); that I notice she is about to leave her gloves in a coffee bar; that there is more credit on my card than hers; etc .

Having said all that, I do agree that the o/p was very funny.


----------

